# Bump N Run Buzzbaits & Jigs



## russ010 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was looking for something new and ran across this... pretty neat concept - and the guy makes it look really easy. I just don't have anything to throw to like he does at any of the places I fish.. 

These won't be available until Jan 2009

https://www.unclejosh.com/unclejosh...av_id/114/page/1/id/192/name/BumpNRunBuzzbait


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks interesting.

Maybe it will make a buzzbait run truer. I pretty much gave up on buzzbaits unless they are double buzzers just for that reason.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for moving it... I don't know why I didn't see the bait and tackle section before.

I used to make mine run off course by bending the wire.. it didn't look good, but when the water was choppy I would burn it as fast as I could so the fish couldn't decide what it was and hit it out of anger... I don't think I've ever caught one on it just by slow reeling it


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2008)

Neat product! I have a buzzbait that I have to bend the wire just to make it go straight. Haven't used a buzzbait in quite awhile, and same as russ, I really don't have anywhere (as shown in the video) that the "bump & run" would work effectively. 

Price?


----------



## russ010 (Nov 11, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Price?



probably more than I'm willing to spend on a glorified jig.... my guess is this will be the buzz bait that will cause the rest of the buzz baits to go up in price... same thing happened when they came out with suspending crankbaits.


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 18, 2008)

is quite intersting but i too agree will be expensive


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty interesting. I watch Reel in the Outdoors with Joe Thomas a lot, i really like his personality and entertainment of the show more than his tecniques. But he uses a buzzbait nearly exclusively. I dont know if i have watched him fish for largemouths without tying one on. I have personally never caught a fish on one. I try them all the time, but between walk the dogs, and buzzbaits i have no luck.


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 20, 2008)

add a trailer hook and u have better hookups


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 20, 2008)

That bait looks pretty cool, if you have certain types of structure. I personally love buzzbaits, hook-up ratio is always low, but the fish typically come back if they do not feel the hook. I do not like trailer hooks at all, I hate trebles as well, unless trebled hard baits are producing. I am stricly catch and release in fresh water, so the fewest hooks in the fish's mouth the better. Repeated casts to the same area will increase success. I only throw them at sunrise and dusk in the summer, and on foggy, rainy, or hazy conditons in the summer. River fish will hit buzzbaits far more often than lake fish, as there is more oxygen and limited opportunity to eat prey. For smallies I have found that holding a smaller frame buzzbait in current can out produce any other topwater lure. They are also an excellent bait in high water in warmer months, along with a spinnerbait. Cavitron...awesome 

I may have to check out these bump and runs though, as I always have a problem with buzzbaits running straight. I cram them into plano boxes....bending the blade and wire frame #-o


----------

